# Z Series



## shokhead

Not much talk about them on here and pretty much no reviews on them. Is there something wrong with them? I kinda like the looks of the Z3


----------



## Phatz85

I have a z85 and love it. I have 1500 miles on it and have had no problems.It has been comfortable on every distance I have ridden from 25 miles to 105 miles.


----------



## JogBike

True, there isn't much discussion here on the Z series. The Felt website describes the Zs as a blend of performance (racing) and endurance (comfort), whereas most of the active participants on this site are discussing the F series with its "no-nonsense racing geometry". 

There are comments scattered thoughout this Felt Forum describing the use of Zs by professional racers on courses with rough roads (cobblestones) or when long distance endurance (comfort) is needed. 

I ride a 2011 Z5. :thumbsup: I haven't seen anyone in this forum talk down about the Zs. The Zs are as much a high quality and "bang for the buck" machines as are those in the F series. 

Maybe SuperDave (product manager Dave Koesel) will chime in say a few words to dispell any doubt about how a Z will brighten your life.


----------



## shokhead

I think the Z uses a better carbon weave then the F series.


----------



## Camilo

I have a '10 ZC frameset which is probably very similar if not identical to the current carbon-framed Z bikes. Mine came with an upgraded fork from what the original specs called for (can't remember the specifics, but it's an all-carbon, pretty lightweight fork).

It is an excellent frame in it's "type". The only real difference between it and the Cannondale CAAD frame it replaced is the head tube length. The seat angles and ETT length are very similar. 

To me, it feels just as racy as the CAAD, but more comfortable, probably because i have the fit dialed in very well on it. It is an excellent riding bike. I "believe" I felt that the handling is not as quick as my CAAD, but but felt more stable and comfortable at high speeds. I can't really say for sure since I don't have the CAAD any more to compare. I do feel that I feel much more comfortable descending than the CAAD. 40-50 mph was fairly nerve wracking for me, but now it feels very comfortable and stable. That's about as fast as I go.

Of course I can't say anything about the rest of the Z bikes as mine is built up with a Sram Red group and fit parts (saddle, post, stem, bars) and wheels/tires that I had already (all of which contribute greatly to my satisfaction with the bike as a whole, I'm sure).

I'm happy.


----------



## Chico2000

I love my Z85. However, I must say that I've only owned three other road bikes (all steel) so I'm certainly not an expert.
I've had it up to 44mph and it felt very stable. It climbs nice too (despite old, sluggish engine). I was a bit worried about the alum. giving a rough ride, but its surprisingly smooth.

I test rode the Z5 and really loved it. I ended up with the z85 b/c I was able to get an amazing deal on it.
Pic from yesterday's ride:


----------



## KyleH

I too have a zc frameset...soon to be for sale.....


----------



## Superdave3T

shokhead said:


> Not much talk about them on here and pretty much no reviews on them. Is there something wrong with them? I kinda like the looks of the Z3


The Z-series is the workhorse of our road line. It is by far the largest volume category. It is suprising you don't see more discussion on the Z bikes are there are more out there than the F or AR.

If you have specific questions about the Z, please let me know. I think you'll find our Z-series geometry is very similar to bikes like Orbea and Specialized's Tarmac pure race bikes. It is not a dumbed down novice-only ride. Indeed it has been used in the ProTour at the Spring and Fall Classics, from San Remo to San Sebastian. It has won National Championships and raced in the Tour. The Z is just an alternative to the hyper-aggressive F-series. The Z's primary design focal point is ride quality, the F is STW and the AR is aerodynamics.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## JogBike

shokhead said:


> Not much talk about them on here and pretty much no reviews on them. Is there something wrong with them? I kinda like the looks of the Z3


Shokhead -- From the responses, I think you see there is plenty of "Z love" out there. Go for that Z3.


----------



## jasonandrew76

I got a 2012 Z4 back at the end of September and have put 600 miles on her in the last month. I cannot begin to tell you how much I love riding this bike. Its better bang for your buck than the competition. I test rode a Cannondale Supersix and Synapse, Specialized Roubaix, and Jamis Endura. The Z felt better to me, has better components, and undoubtedly looks better. I get a lot of people coming up to check it out, particularly fellow Felt owners. You will not be disappointed in a Z series bike. Pull the trigger


----------



## Chico2000

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The Z is just an alternative to the hyper-aggressive F-series. The Z's primary design focal point is ride quality, the F is STW and the AR is aerodynamics.
> 
> Regards,
> -SD


Well, I have to say, I think you guys met the objective with the Z as far as comfort goes. Some riders don't like the saddle, but I like it a lot. Paired w/ the carbon seat post it feels pretty plush.


----------



## dbf73

kudos for the Z2 as well. great ride and performance and well spec'ed. btw, try to check out the Felt demo truck if it comes to your locale. Great choice of bikes to ride and nice folks helping out.


----------



## z85guy

Z85 here and love it


----------



## jrhz06

Put about 1500 miles on my Z5 and it's performed great. Very comfortable ride, well built and looks good.


----------



## joe4702

6130 commuting and recreational miles on mine. Two warranty issues resolved nicely by Felt/Shimano/LBS. Only remaining niggle is it doesn't track quite straight at low speed (< 10mph), but this hasn't been bothersome enough to have looked at.

Initially I didn't care for the look of the heavily sloped top tube, but it's grown on me and I appreciate the extra stand over room when commuting. 

I actually found the stock saddle very comfortable and was disappointed when the pan cracked and I had to retire it.

Upgrades: Ultegra brakes and RD, Felt 1.2 fork (warranty replacement - original was not aligned correctly), wheels (DT Swiss RR465+ Ultegra hubs).

Fun, versatile bike. Would not hesitate to get another should something happen to this one.


----------



## blu555

I have a 2011 Z6 and really like it. First road bike, long time mtn biker. Wanted a bit of a more comfortable bike and I think this bike fits the bill- have rode it more than my mtn bike since the purchase!


----------



## bwbishop

I have a Zc and it is fantastic. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## zma21

I have an old grandpa z80, and that baby rides smooth.

In fact I love the z series geometry so much, I probably won't stray from it in later bikes, just full carbon instead.

I can get real speedy on it if I like, or have a good average over a large sum of miles. Best of both worlds for me.


----------



## BarryG

SuperdaveFelt said:


> If you have specific questions about the Z, please let me know.


Dave, will 28mm wide tires fit front/rear on the Z4?

Saw the Z4 at the LBS this weekend and was blown away by what a gorgeous bike it was. Nice job!


----------



## SWTitan

I've had my z85 for a month & love it so far!


----------



## DEK

Count me as another with a Z85. I've put over 3,300 miles on it since I got it April of this year. The only quibble I had with it was the white tires. I couldn't wait until they wore out and I went all black. Looks nicer - at least to me.


----------



## Chico2000

DEK said:


> Count me as another with a Z85. I've put over 3,300 miles on it since I got it April of this year. The only quibble I had with it was the white tires. I couldn't wait until they wore out and I went all black. Looks nicer - at least to me.


I think Felt eventually switched away from the white tires to the black and red Bontragers that I got with mine (see pic above). They preform OK but because they are the cheapest tires Btrager makes($12 a piece) sometimes at high speed I'm thinking to myself, "I hope these tires don't explode, slide out, unravel etc". IN the spring I'm probably going to switch them out for some GP4000's or Pro Race 4;s.


----------



## DEK

Chico2000 said:


> I think Felt eventually switched away from the white tires to the black and red Bontragers that I got with mine (see pic above). They preform OK but because they are the cheapest tires Btrager makes($12 a piece) sometimes at high speed I'm thinking to myself, "I hope these tires don't explode, slide out, unravel etc". IN the spring I'm probably going to switch them out for some GP4000's or Pro Race 4;s.


Love the red tires. :thumbsup:

I was actually thinking of getting the Kenda Kadence tires in red for my next set.


----------



## JogBike

Chico2000 said:


> I think Felt eventually switched away from the white tires to the black and red Bontragers that I got with mine (see pic above). They perform OK but because they are the cheapest tires Btrager makes($12 a piece).....


I too, on my Z5, have replaced the original white Vittoria Zaffiro 700x25 which are Vittoria's cheapest. I replaced them with Vittoria Rubino Pro 3. I've had good experience with Rubino Pro in the past. Good puncture protection and mid-range price. 

You can buy Rubino Pro III 700x23 in eight colors at Vittoria Rubino Pro III Road Tire at BikeTiresDirect Online price is $39, while it's $47 retail at the LBS.


----------



## pepo

bought my z85 about a year ago, its a very good bike, maybe just not for me. i feel its too relaxed and dampens too much my push, the tires dont help of course and the saddle prevents me from moving forward. Make sure you know what you get these z frames for. Now i'm selling it to get a more aggressive geometry. Anyone with the same conundrum?


----------



## shokhead

Test rode this because they didn't have one with Di2 yet until after the first of the year.


----------



## SWTitan

DEK said:


> Count me as another with a Z85. I've put over 3,300 miles on it since I got it April of this year. The only quibble I had with it was the white tires. I couldn't wait until they wore out and I went all black. Looks nicer - at least to me.


I couldn't agree more about the look of the white tires. At least it's an easy fix!


----------



## myjplp

I'm new here as far as posting but have been reading for just a little bit. I just recently purchased a 2011 Z5. I'm definitely enjoying this bike!

I actually wasn't looking at a road bike specifically and was definitely not looking to spend this amount. 

I was originally shopping for an all purpose bike that I could go riding around the neighborhood with my 4 year-old daughter while also getting myself back into biking. I used to ride a road bike over 20 years ago and have not owned a bike since then.

After trying out a couple of hybrids, the store mechanic introduced a few road bikes to me. I test rode a Trek 2.1, Trek 3.1, Trek 4.5, Specialized Roubaix Elite, Orbea equivalent spec'd, and the Z5.

Well, I fell in love with the Z5 as soon as I rode it and I couldn't believe how much I missed riding a road bike. I liked it so much that I completely forgot my original intent of getting an all-purpose bike 

Not until I went out riding with my daughter for the first time on the Z5 that I realized I completely missed my mark as far as what I was looking to buy and spend! This bike is definitely not what I would call easy to ride with my daughter around the neighborhood with needing to stop and go alot. I may need to either buy a lower dollar all-purpose bike for that or change my clipless pedal to one of the dual sided pedals so that I don't have to clip and unclip so much when I'm out riding with her.


----------



## myjplp

And...I have gone out riding much longer distances, now that I have this Z5.


----------



## myjplp

I'm new here as far as posting but have been reading for just a little bit. I just recently purchased a 2011 Z5. I'm definitely enjoying this bike!

I actually wasn't looking at a road bike specifically and was definitely not looking to spend this amount. 

I was originally shopping for an all purpose bike that I could go riding around the neighborhood with my 4 year-old daughter while also getting myself back into biking. I used to ride a road bike over 20 years ago and have not owned a bike since then.

After trying out a couple of hybrids, the store mechanic introduced a few road bikes to me. I test rode a Trek 2.1, Trek 3.1, Trek 4.5, Specialized Roubaix Elite, Orbea equivalent spec'd, and the Z5.

Well, I fell in love with the Z5 as soon as I rode it and I couldn't believe how much I missed riding a road bike. I liked it so much that I completely forgot my original intent of getting an all-purpose bike 

Not until I went out riding with my daughter for the first time on the Z5 that I realized I completely missed my mark as far as what I was looking to buy and spend! This bike is definitely not what I would call easy to ride with my daughter around the neighborhood with needing to stop and go alot. I may need to either buy a lower dollar all-purpose bike for that or change my clipless pedal to one of the dual sided pedals so that I don't have to clip and unclip so much when I'm out riding with her.


----------



## JogBike

myjplp said:


> I'm new here and have recently bought a 2011 Felt Z5. Haven't put too many miles on the bike yet but absolutely enjoying it.


 
You'll enjoy it the more you ride it. I've made a few changes to my 2011 Z5. Triple crankset and high angle stem (age and disability). Selle Italia SL Flow saddle. American Classic wheelset. Black tires (white ones finally wore out enough to be replaced).


----------



## myjplp

Thanks! I think I'll probably replace the tires with black ones when these white ones wear out. Haven't decided whether I will upgrade the wheels yet.

I am liking the saddle alot so far. I have even ridden one of the 20mile rides without a proper pair of cycling shorts...regular briefs and soccer shorts. Felt great! So, I don't think I will be changing the saddle anytime soon.




JogBike said:


> You'll enjoy it the more you ride it. I've made a few changes to my 2011 Z5. Triple crankset and high angle stem (age and disability). Selle Italia SL Flow saddle. American Classic wheelset. Black tires (white ones finally wore out enough to be replaced).


----------



## mcsqueak

I have over 3,000 miles on my 2010 z85 now, and I love it. I've dropped the bars a bit since I purchased it to get a bit more aero, and it feels great. For the price point, I believe it's one of the best "bang for your buck" bikes out there. A tad heavy when compared directly to some higher end bikes, but to drop another pound or two you'd have to spend significantly more money - and at ~19.5 lbs heavy is certainly a relative term.

I've done rides longer than 100 miles on it and finished feeling great, and my highest climb so far is 4,000 ft of elevation in a single go - all handled quite well by the Z.


----------



## greatbiggorilla

My first bike in 2009 was a 2008 model Z100. I loved it. Currently looking for a new bike and am considering a higher end Z.


----------



## Johnny Bravo

i am about to purchase a 2011 Felt Z2
it comes Di2 equipped

QUESTION FOR SUPERDAVE:
in case I want to install a standard mechanical/cabled gearing system, can I use the adapters below on this frame?

.feltbicycles.com/Resources/ProductPhotos/LargeBikes/Di2%20Parts%20Kit.jpg

If negative, does the frame allow a mechanical system, or is it a Di2 system only frame?


----------



## Mute

Jumped on the Z bandwagon. Purchased a Z6 and will strip everything and change it to a SRAM Rival drivetrain. Can't wait to see my bike.


----------



## jasonandrew76

I hit mile 1000 this morning on my '12 Z4. Not bad considering I got her in early October and its winter in Ohio. Been a great winter for cycling actually. Also wanted to report that with very little effort my white tires still look like new. Its not hard people, just wipe them down when you clean your bike. takes about 2 minutes and they can really make a bike "pop". I get people talking about my bike every ride i attend. beautiful, especially in the sunlight. and it rides like a dream!!


----------



## Z6_esb

I've had my 2012 Z6 for about 1 month now. I have almost 100 miles on it. It's my first road bike and it fits me great. I think the stock seat may even work out. 

The 10-sp Tiagra set is nice and the matte finish is eye-catching.


----------



## igotyofire

I feel like I wish I bought a Z6 as my firstbike over my diamondback....heh. Should of done my research instead of feeling the pressure of black friday sales as a newbie not knowing what I was buying, heh. I want to source one down for a test ride


----------



## Z6_esb

igotyofire said:


> I want to source one down for a test ride


Their dealer network is pretty good. My LBS had a few to test out and brought one is just for me to test and I ended up buying it.

Contact them also. Their customer service is supposed to be good.


----------



## Sixjours

Felt Z is definitly on my short list, not sure about the weight ratio ( I am 220 lbs) on the Carbon, that Z85 looks sweet to me....


----------



## Z6_esb

Sixjours said:


> Felt Z is definitly on my short list, not sure about the weight ratio ( I am 220 lbs) on the Carbon, that Z85 looks sweet to me....


I am about 200lbs on Z6. No issues yet. The frame seems solid and I told the bike shop that I was heavy. The stock Mavic wheels are beastly so I doubt there will be any issues.


----------



## easyridernyc

seen a few up close and personal. as in moving past me very fast.

they seem pretty quick and to accelerate well. i was surprised, i thought they would be a bit more sporty. but i dont think the z series is for sporting, maybe not as racy as the f series, but not quite sport either. nice bike, plenty of felt ingenuity and quality built in.


----------



## JogBike

In posting #8 SuperDaveFelt describes the Z series relative to the F series as race capable machines designed for ride quality and endurance.


----------



## TM-17

What type of bottom bracket does the Felt Z1 frame set take?


found out. uses english thread. Man I just dont understand why they make the F1 BB30 then the rest of the line another style. BB30 works, its great, and you can use alot of different brands. Not having BB30 is a downer for me.

How is the sizing compared to others in the size range? I read a review on RPK that said Felts can be a pain/difficult to fit due to the way there frames are sized.


----------



## jasonandrew76

Sixjours said:


> Felt Z is definitly on my short list, not sure about the weight ratio ( I am 220 lbs) on the Carbon, that Z85 looks sweet to me....


I weigh 215 pounds and have 1200+ wonderful miles on my '12 Z4. I LOVE this bike. You will too


----------



## easyridernyc

JogBike said:


> easridernyc -- Go to page 1 of this thread and see posting #8 by SuperDaveFelt where he describes the Z series relative to the F series. The Z series are race capable machines designed for ride quality and endurance. I have a 2011 Z5 with 105 group. From what I've heard, the Tiagara group has been improved for 2012, making the Z6 an even better value than previously.


i am not new to this forum, my friend. 

over twenty thousand miles on my '09 f75. and counting. thx


----------



## JogBike

........


----------



## JogBike

easyridernyc said:


> i am not new to this forum, my friend.
> 
> over twenty thousand miles on my '09 f75. and counting. thx


:frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## Mute

Taken from my crappy phone camera, my new Z6. Stripped of the factory group and replaced with a SRAM Rival drivetrain. Custom wheels on order.


----------



## igotyofire

TM-17 said:


> How is the sizing compared to others in the size range? I read a review on RPK that said Felts can be a pain/difficult to fit due to the way there frames are sized.


Sounds like can just talk to your fitter before ordering to determine which size is best for you....


----------



## IcecreamLtDan

Hmm, not sure why there'd be a problem determining frame sizing. The shop I deal with didn't mention it and we determined the right size for me with no problems. I had done some research before hand and the size I figured I'd need was the right one.


----------



## razredge

Any idea how much I should expect to pay for a 2011 Z85, if there's any to be found? And what it its a floor/demo bike...and its the last one...how much would you guys say off MSRP would be reasonable? Thanks.


----------



## Sixjours

$ 1100 ?


----------



## Z6_esb

razredge said:


> Any idea how much I should expect to pay for a 2011 Z85, if there's any to be found? And what it its a floor/demo bike...and its the last one...how much would you guys say off MSRP would be reasonable? Thanks.


I was at Revolution Bike Shop in Solana Beach, CA earlier this month and they had a 2011 Z85. At least I think it was a 2011.


----------



## jlfreemire

Umm none off of retail? Because someone will buy it unless theyre in a hurry to move it...


----------



## Z6_esb

did you call the shop? asking for discount over the phone is unorthodox in my opinion. walk in to deal (wherever you go) and if it's a small shop, bring cash money.


----------



## Ping279

I also recently bought a 2012 Z6. I had a giant defy 3 for a few years and decided it was time for an upgrade from my $700 entry level bike. I tested out several other bikes when looking for one but ended up trying to decide between the Z6 and Giant defy composite 3. They are almost identical in components and drivetrain and rode almost the same as well. Ended up with the felt simply because I liked the look of it better. I also took a look at a 2011 model defy advanced 3 which was selling for a couple hundred $ more than the felt and composite. Decided against it but am wondering if I should have spent the extra money to get the 105 gear.


----------



## Z6_esb

i don't think you should have and I am not saying that because I have a 2012 Z6. The differences are so small to me and unless I look down and see that it says 105, I wouldn't know. That and the internal cable routing. I think you made a good choice. You can always upgrade as things wear out or buy another bike in a few years. Make the Z6 the trainer bike.


----------



## Superdave3T

BarryG said:


> Dave, will 28mm wide tires fit front/rear on the Z4?
> 
> Saw the Z4 at the LBS this weekend and was blown away by what a gorgeous bike it was. Nice job!


28mm tires will pass through the frame but not the brake calipers.
-SD


----------



## Margal

I just bought z75 with shimano 105 and love it.


----------



## TDI Hoo

I have a new Z6. Just love riding it. So smooth and responsive. I turned it over to get the serial number so I could register the warranty, and I saw two metal threaded screw holes in the bottom of the left chain stay. 

Are those to add a kick stand? Are they for production purposes? What are the the two screw holes under the left chainstay for? 

And after a week of riding, I am ready to flip over the handlebar mount for a lower riding position (will leave the three spacers for now). How hard is that to do? LBS offers 30, 60, and 90 day adjustments, but if it is simple, I may do it sooner.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh

TDI Hoo said:


> I have a new Z6. Just love riding it. So smooth and responsive. I turned it over to get the serial number so I could register the warranty, and I saw two metal threaded screw holes in the bottom of the left chain stay.
> 
> Are those to add a kick stand? Are they for production purposes? What are the the two screw holes under the left chainstay for?
> 
> And after a week of riding, I am ready to flip over the handlebar mount for a lower riding position (will leave the three spacers for now). How hard is that to do? LBS offers 30, 60, and 90 day adjustments, but if it is simple, I may do it sooner.


The screws are for fitment of Ultegra or Dura Ace Di2 battery pack, I believe. I have them on my F4 also.
Flipping the stem is easy. You should be able to do it yourself. Unbolt the bars, then take off the cap on the top of the stem. Loosen the stem bolts, slide the stem off, flip it over, slide it back on, torque the hex head bolts, put the stem cap back on and torque that hex bolt, then re-attach the bars.


----------



## Ping279

Ah so that's what those screw holes are for. Been wondering about that. Haven't flipped my handlebars yet but have taken out the spacers.


----------



## Chico2000

TDI Hoo said:


> After about 100 miles, my rear hub on my one week old Z6 is now squeaking. It begins to squeak after riding 1/2 mile. At first, I didn't know what it was, but after I finished my ride, I flipped the bike over and turned the crank, and it is indeed the rear hub. Anyone have any quick solutions before I take it bake to the LBS? It is SO annoying to hear a squeak with every wheel revolution.


It could just be the dust cover (rubber part) rubbing/sticking. I had that happening on my front wheel so I just pulled them off. Instead of pulling them off you could probably just rub some grease where they meet the hub.


----------



## TDI Hoo

*Squeaky rear hub on new Z6.*

After about 100 miles, my rear hub on my one week old Z6 is now squeaking. It begins to squeak after riding 1/2 mile. At first, I didn't know what it was, but after I finished my ride, I flipped the bike over and turned the crank, and it is indeed the rear hub. Anyone have any quick solutions before I take it bake to the LBS? It is SO annoying to hear a squeak with every wheel revolution.


----------



## jmorgan

TDI Hoo said:


> After about 100 miles, my rear hub on my one week old Z6 is now squeaking. It begins to squeak after riding 1/2 mile. At first, I didn't know what it was, but after I finished my ride, I flipped the bike over and turned the crank, and it is indeed the rear hub. Anyone have any quick solutions before I take it bake to the LBS? It is SO annoying to hear a squeak with every wheel revolution.


I have this same exact problem but it goes away on its own sometimes. It started 2 days ago, the next day I was going to ride to the LBS and get them to look at it but it was not doing it so I just went for a ride instead. The next day I went out and it started up at the end of that ride again. My bike has about 220 mi on it. 

Just went and played with the rear hub, it is the rubber on the non drive side that keeps dirt from getting to the bearings. It sort of clicks into the hub and when the hub turns and the rubber does not it was making the noise. I think lubing (I used some dry teflon lube) the rubber where it meets the hub will solve the issue but will probably have to be done every so often, it will allow the hub to spin and the rubber not move. The rubber is very tight on the axle so its easier for it to spin at the hub.


----------



## TDI Hoo

After another 20 mile ride today, the squeak continued, but then it stopped when I was riding in a downpour, and then when the rain stopped, the squeak came back. I took the bike to the LBS and, as was mentioned by Chico and jmorgan, it was the rubber cap on the rear hub. I tried silicone spray before my earlier ride, but that did not work. 

At the LBS they put a few squirts of Pedro's Ice Wax inside the rubber cap. I checked the spoke tension, too. The Pedro's did the trick. We will see how often I have to do this, or if the rubber seal breaks in over time.

And it really is a piece of cake to flip over the stem. Just loosen the hex bolt for the cap, and take off the four bolts holding the bars. Flip the stem, and then reattach the 4 bolts for the bars and the bolt for the stem cap. At the shop they had a great Ritchey allen head tool that torques them the proper amount. Someday I will get that tool. 

Thanks, everyone for the help. The Z6 is still really comfortable with stem lowered. I do feel that I am using more of my back muscles with the stem lowered. Now, we are having 2 days of deluge here on the East coast. Back to the eliptical for a few days.

EDIT: Pedro's Ice Wax only worked for one ride. So, I used old fashioned high temperature brake grease (for lubing caliper bolts on disc brakes on cars). So, far, it has lasted through 4 15-20 mile rides. And I bought the Ritchey tool from Amazon. Just added a 2nd bottle cage. It is a great tool for carbon frames and parts. Ride on.


----------



## jasonandrew76

*Z4 (2012) touch up paint*

SD,
I hope you are out here . I threw my chain during the Redbud Ride in Kentucky yesterday (awesome ride by the way). Unfortunately, the weather was atrocious and things got wet and muddy quick. Looks like my chain had some muddy grime on there when it hit the frame by the bottom bracket. In any case i ended up with a little paint chip and was hoping to be able to find some touch up paint to cover it up. Any ideas?

JP


----------



## Tmonatr

I just got a great deal on a 2011 Z5, and rode a 35 mile charity ride yesterday. Coming from an aluminum Trek, the smooth ride was SOOOOO nice. I added my Easton EA90 SL wheels with Conti GP 4000s tires, so it accelerates and climbs pretty well.


----------



## Miles42

Today I bought a Z85. Monday I go in for a fitting. This is my first ever Road Bike and I am 69 years old. I had a test ride today and the ride compared to my old converted MTB was really different in a a good way. So much easier on an old engine. Hard to judge comfort with a short ride but of the other road bikes I tried to me it was the most comfortable. An added note this was the best value component wise of all those I tested.


----------



## Phatz85

Congrats on your purchase you're going to love the z. I can tell you from my experience it is a very comfortable ride. I have ride ALOT of 80 plus mile rides on this bike and despite having back problems I've always been comfortable on this bike. ENJOY.


----------



## pmpski_1

I just bought a 2011 Z85 a couple weeks ago. I test rode a couple other bikes and was set to buy one of them. I went to the LBS to buy my chosen bike, and the Felt was sitting there on sale. It wasn't on my radar, but the price was good and it couldn't hurt to ride it. The salesguy was pushing them pretty hard (in a good way). This purchase was going to be my first real road bike. 

I had just showered up after a 50 mile ride, but took the Felt out anyway. It was love at first ride. I felt like I could do another 50 miles right then and there. 

I got a full fit with the bike, and the fitter flipped the stem so it was in the down position. I was a little turned off by this since this was my first pure road bike and my core strength is non existent most days and weak on a good day. 

Well, it's turned out great. I absolutely love my Z85. I've done 3 group rides so far, and have gone from just about dead last on the climbs on my previous bike to middle of the pack with the Felt.

2 50+ mile rides on it and it still feels great. 

I'm wondering how the white color of the seat and bar tape will hold up. I want to commute on this bike and make it my every day ride instead of just a weekend ride, but sometimes my commute entails a ride on a bus rack in the rain. I also don't want to put fenders on it. Maybe once the newness wears off and the fall rains come I'll feel ok about fenders and running on the front of a bus.


----------



## DEK

Miles42 & pmpski_1: Congrats on the new Z85s. I've had mine for 1+ years and still love it. 

pmpski_1: The white saddle is holding up very well. It's actually the black portions of the saddle that are showing signs of wear. As for the bar tape, that will get dirty very quickly. I swapped the white for black tape within about a month. 

Enjoy your new rides.


----------



## Camilo

pmpski_1 said:


> ....I'm wondering how the white color of the seat and bar tape will hold up. .....


FWIW: I've never owned white bar tape, but I do use light colored tape. I use the Deda foam type tape, which is similar to every other foam tape I've ever used. I've had similar cleaning luck with conventional cork tape too.

I've had excellent luck just cleaning the tape with household cleaner (409 and such, citrus or non). Spray the tape liberally with the cleaner, let it sit a while, and then scrub it with a terry cloth towel or something that will give it a little scrubbing action w/o abrasion. I mean scrub it. Then I rinse liberally with clear water and wipe a couple of times to get the soap off. (I have an empty windex or 409 bottle with clear water).

My handlebar tape comes out looking like new - very clean, even if I've handled it with greasy hands (for instance after replacing a dropped chain on the road!). 

Don't be afraid to use soap, water, and a little elbow grease to clean handlbar tape. But remember, soaking is as important as elbow grease. It's not fragile.


----------



## Lkheat11

moved


----------



## pmpski_1

Thanks for the heads up on the tape and seat.


----------



## toonarmy20

My z85 2012 is on order and should be here soon! Will post some pics to show it off!


----------



## Phatz85

Congrats you'll love it.


----------



## baz69

z6 seems like a really nice bike, considering changing my f75 for one but not sure about the tiagra groupset


----------



## Z6_esb

The tiagra grouppo is awesome. I feel no difference when comparedto 105 when I test road. 

Only difference is cable routing IMO. Frame is same for like 4 models. Upgrade as things wear out. I couldn't be happier


----------



## baz69

was considering either the z6 or f6 as an upgrade to f75 thinking the z6 might be bettter for sportives and weekend spins ,havent had a test ride yet ,how do you rate the z6 for distance and climbing


----------



## Z6_esb

Can't compare to f series. z series is made for comfort. The gearing seems pretty good. The mavics are heavy. New wheels are on my list. Test ride one for sure


----------



## baz69

for sure the std fitment mavics same ones on f75 f6 and z6 arent great i have a spare set of mavic aksium iam gonna try should be a bit better


----------



## Z6_esb

baz69 said:


> for sure the std fitment mavics same ones on f75 f6 and z6 arent great i have a spare set of mavic aksium iam gonna try should be a bit better


SOunds good. I have a weight goal by the end of June to be in the 180s and them I am going to get me some Campy Zondas or Eurus. I LOVE the G3 rear spoke.


----------



## bwbishop

The Z6 is a great bike. I have a Z5 and love it (no Z6 back in 2010.) It's very comfortable over longer distances and the carbon fiber absorbs all sorts of road bumps. Great bikes.


----------



## toonarmy20

View attachment 257988
Arrived yesterday  thought it might have been a little relaxed on tiny test ride then adjusted seat post and saddle! Mmmmmmmmmmm sweet ride! Tyres and crankset/bb need upgrading to match quality of the rest of the bike! Next month!!!!!!!


----------



## kyleewyote

Purchased a z85 in summer of 2010 as my first road bike. I've been very happy with it. Within about 300 miles i had to have the bottom bracket taken apart and lubed up due to a constant loud knocking noise. Original wheels/tires had to be replaced after approx 1,000-1,500 miles. Upgraded to mavic aksium and better tires. Bike seems much more stable after the upgrade when taking turns quickly. Now i am at approx. 6,000 miles and still very happy with the bike, I am 6'1 225lbs and the bike has held up great. Recommend this bike to anyone on a budget.


----------



## toonarmy20

Just finished first ride on z85! 32miles of pure enjoyment and still fresh afterwards!!!! Loved it!
Weather was poor and there was lots of rain. When cleaning and drying bike after I finished I noticed some water coming out of the tiny hole on the inside of the chain stay. I lifted the front wheel and LOADS more water came out!
My question is where did that water get into the frame? I'm sure the tiny hole is for letting water out but how did it get in there!!!

Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T

toonarmy20 said:


> Just finished first ride on z85! 32miles of pure enjoyment and still fresh afterwards!!!! Loved it!
> Weather was poor and there was lots of rain. When cleaning and drying bike after I finished I noticed some water coming out of the tiny hole on the inside of the chain stay. I lifted the front wheel and LOADS more water came out!
> My question is where did that water get into the frame? I'm sure the tiny hole is for letting water out but how did it get in there!!!
> 
> Thanks


Typically the spray from the rear wheel runs down the seatpost and fills up the frame via the seat tube.

The tiny hole is to vent the expanding gases inside the tubes during welding so they don't purge through the weld bead.

-SD


----------



## Mnkykng77

Curious to know if anyone knows the size of the bottom bracket for a Z85? I've had my bike for about 6 months now and would like to upgrade my crank. Thanks for the help out a noobie!


----------



## Phatz85

Note sure of the size. I upgraded my crank and bottom bracket to shimano 105 with no problems.


----------



## Mnkykng77

Phatz85 said:


> Note sure of the size. I upgraded my crank and bottom bracket to shimano 105 with no problems.


Cool! How do you like the 105 crank? I'm debating if I want to upgrade to this crank down the road.


----------



## Phatz85

I do like it. It seems stiffer.


----------



## gocard

I am in the market for my first road bike and am seriously eyeing the z85. I went to a bike store (very friendly people) and they recommended the Cannondale synapse, saying that although the 105s were the same, the overall components are better on the Cannondale...

While I did enjoy the synapse, I will be going back to test out the z85 because that's the one I originally had my eye on after reading so many glowing reviews on the Felt. Has anyone tested both the synapse and the z85 and opted for the Felt? Thanks!


----------



## chriscookz

gocard said:


> I am in the market for my first road bike and am seriously eyeing the z85.


It's a fantastic bike. I got mine about a week ago and have put roughly 70 miles on it so far. Very comfortable and the 105 components are nice. I haven't ridden the synapse so I don't know how they compare, but I know that I love my Z85.


----------



## Superdave3T

Mnkykng77 said:


> Curious to know if anyone knows the size of the bottom bracket for a Z85? I've had my bike for about 6 months now and would like to upgrade my crank. Thanks for the help out a noobie!


The 2012 Z85 uses a 68mm English Threaded Shell and the FSA Crankset uses a 103mm square tapered spindle.

-SD


----------



## Rickard58

shokhead said:


> Not much talk about them on here and pretty much no reviews on them. Is there something wrong with them? I kinda like the looks of the Z3


I bought a 2011 Z6 in May of this year, because it was a full carbon bike at a discounted price. It came equipped with a mix of mainly 105 group.

I have since upgraded to new SRAM Red, and Fulcrum Racing Zeros, as well as upgrading the seat to a Selle Italia SLR.

Love this bike! I have 2500+ miles on it right now and plan on racing it next season.


----------



## Rickard58

Z6_esb said:


> I was at Revolution Bike Shop in Solana Beach, CA earlier this month and they had a 2011 Z85. At least I think it was a 2011.


I got my Z6 for $1300.


----------



## Rickard58

TDI Hoo said:


> After about 100 miles, my rear hub on my one week old Z6 is now squeaking. It begins to squeak after riding 1/2 mile. At first, I didn't know what it was, but after I finished my ride, I flipped the bike over and turned the crank, and it is indeed the rear hub. Anyone have any quick solutions before I take it bake to the LBS? It is SO annoying to hear a squeak with every wheel revolution.


I would upgrade the wheelset. My 2011 Z6 came with Mavic CXP22 I believe. It now sports Fulcrum Racing Zeros. Rolls way better and are a lot lighter too!


----------



## Johnny Bravo

does 2012 felt z1 frame is the same as 2012 z2/z3/z4/z5/z6?
or is it made with different/lighter/stiffer carbon blend?


----------



## bwbishop

Same stiffness just lighter.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's some reviews of the 2013 line:

http://www.bicycletimesmag.com/content/first-ride-felts-new-z2-carbon-road-bike-di2

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/felt-2013-road-range-launched-34647/

http://road.cc/content/news/65685-eurobike-2012-first-ride-felt-z2

http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/09/26/2013-felt-road-mountain-bike-highlights-details-actual-weights/


----------



## jkbatca

For my $0.02, I have the latest Z95 (under strict budget + 20 years since my last road bike so just getting back into it) and I absolutely positively love it! The geometry is great! It feels way more comfortable than most of the other road bikes I've tried, and when I get up out of the saddle it responds very well (great climbing ability). If my fitness and budget improves, I will definitely progress to the upper Zs (Z4 / Z5) someday...


----------



## igotyofire

Just went to the dealer and ordered the Felt Z4, Should have it next week. I was kinda of nervous making such a large purchase. I didn't test ride everything I wanted too but cant wait to get it so i can put that out of my mind. I really wanted a 58, but shop really insisted on the 61, heh.


----------



## jmorgan

Did you test ride the 61? How tall are you? Make sure the bike fits. Bike shop sold me a 58 and it was to big for me, I changed everything, from 40mm shorter stem, and zero offset seat post and it was still to big for me (6ft). The bike shop bought it back and gave me a credit minus a few bucks since I had put 1600 miles on it. 

Make sure it fits. I was unable to bend my elbows when on the hoods because I was stretched out too much. I ride a 56 now and a 54 might be a little better for me personally with a longer stem (I have long legs and short torso I guess).


----------



## igotyofire

I'm 6'2" almost 6'3"...long legs short torso with probably long arms. I rode the z85 in a 61. Im likely just used to the 57.5 that i ride that now that has a reduced stem & large spacer on the front. So naturally I probably going to feel more stretched out but I don't see whats so bad about having the seat height so high..see my current ride (57.5). I guess well have to see how comfy i can get in the fitting. Wish I wasn't so tall, hehe.


----------



## jmorgan

Wow, how many spacers do you have on that bike (way too many). Yea you need a bigger bike then that. The 61 will have a higher head tube which will help.


----------



## igotyofire

jmorgan said:


> Wow, how many spacers do you have on that bike (way too many). Yea you need a bigger bike then that. The 61 will have a higher head tube which will help.


Ya I guess so, but this was my first setup, I can go lower then before so I wouldn't do this again anyways, anyways im still pretty stoked. Pics of it next week!


----------



## igotyofire

igotyofire said:


> Ya I guess so, but this was my first setup, I can go lower then before so I wouldn't do this again anyways, anyways im still pretty stoked. Pics of it next week!


Joined the club & planning my first real ride today after i put in some time in the office, How do you guys transport your Z series with the squared frame im afraid my saris straps are going to rub & destroy the clearcloast since it appears to be made for rounded shaped frames. I grabbed some microfiber cloth to protect it a bit


----------



## Superdave3T

JogBike said:


> Maybe SuperDave (product manager Dave Koesel) will chime in say a few words to dispell any doubt about how a Z will brighten your life.


Here is a little bit about the new Z:

Felt Road Bicycles - New For 2013 - YouTube

-SD


----------



## chudak

I got my bike (Z4) from JT's shop...good group of folks.


----------



## buttybox

*Felt Z5*

Hey guys,

The question is simple, can anyone outhere tell me why I should buy a Felt z5 at £1750, which I have found very hard to even see as yet here in the Uk, let alone ride one, rather than spend £1800 of my hard earned pounds on a Trek Domane 4.3.

Thanks in advance.

Regards Paul.


----------



## mcsqueak

buttybox said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The question is simple, can anyone outhere tell me why I should buy a Felt z5 at £1750, which I have found very hard to even see as yet here in the Uk, let alone ride one, rather than spend £1800 of my hard earned pounds on a Trek Domane 4.3.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards Paul.


Well, you can either ride an awesome bike, you can slum about on a Trek. Ew.

You know why Lance had all his TdF wins stripped? It wasn't doping like the media would have you believe. It's because he rode a TREK!


----------



## Superdave3T

buttybox said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The question is simple, can anyone outhere tell me why I should buy a Felt z5 at £1750, which I have found very hard to even see as yet here in the Uk, let alone ride one, rather than spend £1800 of my hard earned pounds on a Trek Domane 4.3.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards Paul.



Paul,

You'll need to decide what is important to you.
If you have to part with that kind of quid you should be able to avoid making a compromise on something as important as fit, cosmetic, and ride geometry/quality preference.

I would be happy to put you in touch with our UK distributor who employs a fleet of Z2 (same frame as Z5) bicycles to use at events and expos or better yet, they may be able to point you to a retailer that warehouses/stocks the bike in the size you need.

Before you spend anything, decide what you want from this purchase and make sure the Felt and/or the Trek ticks all the boxes.

Cheers,
-SD


----------



## bwbishop

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Here is a little bit about the new Z:
> 
> Felt Road Bicycles - New For 2013 - YouTube
> 
> -SD


I love the lines about using good engineering instead of a piece of gum in the frame. Too funny!


----------



## igotyofire

buttybox said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The question is simple, can anyone outhere tell me why I should buy a Felt z5 at £1750, which I have found very hard to even see as yet here in the Uk, let alone ride one, rather than spend £1800 of my hard earned pounds on a Trek Domane 4.3.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards Paul.


You sir are in luck, I recently road both bikes & i ended up with the Felt, See my post a few weeks ago here (Domane 4,5,6 - Page 3). But just to sum it up the 4 series isoflex doesn't work as well as you think it might. You need the seat mast along with it and in american money that model is an extra 1,000.00 on the price. Otherwise I think my carbon Z might actually be more vertically compliant. The Felts geometry feels a bit stiff but it absorbs bumps very well but not as well as the 5 & 6 series Damones. I find the Felt carbon Z however to feel on par with the Trek 6 series carbon from my novice experience in all other aspects. It also seems to handle very well from my impression. The Z seems like you can set it up to be really aggresive & race with it if you wanted or set the bars higher and just relax & cruise and enjoy the ride. For the price of the Treks here Z was just much better value imo. I think the BB30 seems more reliable then the BB90, but not positive on that. I would see if you can get the shop to get you(or order one) the Z4-105 spec at the 1800.00 price of the trek.(rumer is the Z4 10spd group shifts just as well now). One thing I do like about the Trek was its sensors positions inlayed in the frame for speed & cadence. Also The Felt Z is a much better looking bike. I have it sitting in my office across from me & the pretty girl next to me keeps thinking im staring at her. Today I told her to not to feel alarmed I am just admiring my bicycle. For anyone wondering pictures do not do the Z justice of how good it looks in person


----------



## buttybox

*Z5*

Hi There,

Thanks very much for your replies to my post, both Igoty and Dave from Felt.

I was following you post igoty, re the Domane and was very interested in your thoughts, I have been able to test ride the domane properly, but a bit like you Igoty the shop pulled out a top end £5000 dream machine for me to try, and yes it was very very nice, but how close it is to the 4.3 that I would be going for is open to question. I can probably sort myself a ride on a 4.3 to try and feel the difference for myself and then decide, I'm sure the domane would suit my purposes and the geometry felt right when I rode it, but again like you Igoty, I do prefer the looks of the Felt and would really like to try one, if I couldn't feel a noticeable difference then I would definately buy one.

Dave, I got in touch with the uk supplier, Saddleback I think? a few weeks ago but they told me that Felt don't supply demo bikes. I did manage a very short tryout of a z6 at a localish bike shop but only literally on the car park outside, and it was the wrong size frame anyway. I did also try a z95 at the same shop in my size and it felt great to sit on, but when I approached the shop a while later they weren't to keen on getting a z5 in for me to try unless I was definately doing to buy it.

Anyway, thanks again, and the search goes on...














igotyofire said:


> You sir are in luck, I recently road both bikes & i ended up with the Felt, See my post a few weeks ago here (Domane 4,5,6 - Page 3). But just to sum it up the 4 series isoflex doesn't work as well as you think it might. You need the seat mast along with it and in american money that model is an extra 1,000.00 on the price. Otherwise I think my carbon Z might actually be more vertically compliant. The Felts geometry feels a bit stiff but it absorbs bumps very well but not as well as the 5 & 6 series Damones. I find the Felt carbon Z however to feel on par with the Trek 6 series carbon from my novice experience in all other aspects. It also seems to handle very well from my impression. The Z seems like you can set it up to be really aggresive & race with it if you wanted or set the bars higher and just relax & cruise and enjoy the ride. For the price of the Treks here Z was just much better value imo. I think the BB30 seems more reliable then the BB90, but not positive on that. I would see if you can get the shop to get you(or order one) the Z4-105 spec at the 1800.00 price of the trek.(rumer is the Z4 10spd group shifts just as well now). One thing I do like about the Trek was its sensors positions inlayed in the frame for speed & cadence. Also The Felt Z is a much better looking bike. I have it sitting in my office across from me & the pretty girl next to me keeps thinking im staring at her. Today I told her to not to feel alarmed I am just admiring my bicycle. For anyone wondering pictures do not do the Z justice of how good it looks in person


----------



## Skyhawke

Reviving/Reusing/Restoring an old thread.

i love my new Z5. I've almost got it dialed in.


----------



## walldoggy

I just got a Z85 and I love it! I tried the bikes from several other manufacturers, both aluminum and CF, and all more expensive than the Z85. But every other bike I rode was always in comparison to the Felt. Nothing matched the Z85's overall performance, comfort, component set and value.

As my friend told me, "You didn't pick the bike; it picked you." Very well said. I'm super happy with it and would recommend it to anyone, especially those new to cycling (like myself).


----------



## Superdave3T

walldoggy said:


> I just got a Z85 and I love it! I tried the bikes from several other manufacturers, both aluminum and CF, and all more expensive than the Z85. But every other bike I rode was always in comparison to the Felt. Nothing matched the Z85's overall performance, comfort, component set and value.
> 
> As my friend told me, "You didn't pick the bike; it picked you." Very well said. I'm super happy with it and would recommend it to anyone, especially those new to cycling (like myself).
> 
> View attachment 295133


This looks like a shot from Lambert Ranch just above Portola looking down on Irvine.

-SD


----------



## walldoggy

SuperdaveFelt said:


> This looks like a shot from Lambert Ranch just above Portola looking down on Irvine.
> 
> -SD


OMG STALKER! Are you my neighbor?  Yes, I'm in Lambert Ranch, I live just the street down from this street. Felt is in Irvine right? Didn't realize this spot was so recognizable. You should have ridden up there and taken a pic of your own. lol


----------



## Superdave3T

walldoggy said:


> OMG STALKER! Are you my neighbor?  Yes, I'm in Lambert Ranch, I live just the street down from this street. Felt is in Irvine right? Didn't realize this spot was so recognizable. You should have ridden up there and taken a pic of your own. lol


I was just up there last week with one of my co-workers and flatted my front wheel bombing the descent just before the bricks start. A nervous moment for sure. I was hoping we could ride up to the water tower and back around the service road but they've fenced it all up since the last time I was there.

I work in the Irvine Global R&D office, NA sales is in Buffalo, NY.

See you on the road.

-SD


----------



## walldoggy

FYI I think they finished the roadwork this week so at least all the construction on the ground is gone, if you ever make it back up that hill. Seems like Portola is a pretty popular place with the cyclists. Hope to see you around!


----------



## blue1scout

Hopefully i will be pulling the triiger on a Felt Z4 this tuesday. I have been riding a Masi Inizio for the past couple weeks. I just started road biking and have road 197miles in the past 6 days. This could just be the Newb in me and will probably sound dumb. I feel like the Inizio isnt enough for me though. It feels slow and......."white bread". So i rode the f4 around a parking lot i know this is not much to go on but it felt amazing. Part of it could be mental just having cabon fiber and upgraded components compared to the entry level inizio felt made me feel amazing.


----------



## Skyhawke

blue1scout said:


> Hopefully i will be pulling the triiger on a Felt Z4 this tuesday. I have been riding a Masi Inizio for the past couple weeks. I just started road biking and have road 197miles in the past 6 days. This could just be the Newb in me and will probably sound dumb. I feel like the Inizio isnt enough for me though. It feels slow and......."white bread". So i rode the f4 around a parking lot i know this is not much to go on but it felt amazing. Part of it could be mental just having cabon fiber and upgraded components compared to the entry level inizio felt made me feel amazing.


You really need to ride any bike you are about to purchase. Go out for about a ten mile ride to figure what needs adjusting and then ride it again, longer. If the LBS isn't willing to this, find another LBS.

With that said, the Z series is pretty sweet. I have a Z5 which will ride the same as the Z4 although the Z4 will be a little lighter and smoother shifting with the component upgrades.


----------



## blue1scout

Skyhawke said:


> You really need to ride any bike you are about to purchase. Go out for about a ten mile ride to figure what needs adjusting and then ride it again, longer. If the LBS isn't willing to this, find another LBS.
> 
> With that said, the Z series is pretty sweet. I have a Z5 which will ride the same as the Z4 although the Z4 will be a little lighter and smoother shifting with the component upgrades.


I wish I could take the bike out for a long ride like that. Unfortunately where I live there are no shops that will let me do that. So I guess I'll just be sticking with the parking lot for now. I'm glad to hear you're happy with your bike.


----------



## blue1scout

So I got my z4 today. Coming from a 24lbs masi this bike is like driving my wife's equinox then getting into my Shelby. It climbs so easy I am amazed by this bike. I now see why people spend so much money on road bikes.


----------



## SundayNiagara

The 2015 Z5 is on my radar screen. They will be out in late July.


----------



## ActionK

SundayNiagara said:


> The 2015 Z5 is on my radar screen. They will be out in late July.


Mine, too. Ready to buy the 2014 (or 2013 leftover, but I'd rather have the 105), except I feel like I should wait and see what changes for 2015 so I'm not sorry.


----------



## Superdave3T

ActionK said:


> Mine, too. Ready to buy the 2014 (or 2013 leftover, but I'd rather have the 105), except I feel like I should wait and see what changes for 2015 so I'm not sorry.


Shimano's update to 105 are the most notable changes and they are certainly worth taking a look. Tubeless wheels and updated drivetrain spec also feature on the '15 version.


----------



## SundayNiagara

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Shimano's update to 105 are the most notable changes and they are certainly worth taking a look. Tubeless wheels and updated drivetrain spec also feature on the '15 version.


Not sure I like the tubeless idea but, one can always add tubes. The threaded bb will be the MAJOR change.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Nicer colors on the Z5?


----------



## eschummer

blue1scout said:


> I wish I could take the bike out for a long ride like that. Unfortunately where I live there are no shops that will let me do that. So I guess I'll just be sticking with the parking lot for now. I'm glad to hear you're happy with your bike.


I was lucky enough to be able to rent a Z3 for a week in Hawaii earlier in the year (and in my size - a 61!), and was thoroughly impressed with the overall balance of this bike. Everything about it, from the geometry to the comfort/stiffness to the componentry used seemed to hit that elusive sweet spot. It's the first "production" bike that I have felt as comfortable on as I do on my custom made Holland here at home. Cudos to Felt for such a great combination!


----------



## blue1scout

eschummer said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to rent a Z3 for a week in Hawaii earlier in the year (and in my size - a 61!), and was thoroughly impressed with the overall balance of this bike. Everything about it, from the geometry to the comfort/stiffness to the componentry used seemed to hit that elusive sweet spot. It's the first "production" bike that I have felt as comfortable on as I do on my custom made Holland here at home. Cudos to Felt for such a great combination!


Yeah it's a great bike. I'm currently trying to sell mine though. Although it's a great bike I need a mountain bike right now more then anything. I'm just not that into road biking.


----------



## slomofron

I bought a 14 Z85 and have close a 1000 miles on it. Coming from an old Raleigh this was a HUGE difference. I just did a large charity ride (8200 bikes) an only rode 45 miles, I felt great. There was only a hand full of Felt bikes that was at the ride that I noticed. I had people asking questions and even let a few ride it. Over all it is a great bike and holding up great.


----------



## ddwalker

What are the difference between Z3, Z4, and Z5? Do they all have the same frames?


----------



## riccardo123

To add to ddwalker's question, are the z6 and z7 frames the same? I have been eyeing up a 2015 z5 with 105, but it seems I can buy a 2014 z7 with Sora, buy a 105 group separately (with exactly the ratios I want), and use the sora stuff for my commuter bike, for about 2/3 the price of the z5. Are there any other differences I have missed please?


----------



## GOTA

riccardo123 said:


> To add to ddwalker's question, are the z6 and z7 frames the same? I have been eyeing up a 2015 z5 with 105, but it seems I can buy a 2014 z7 with Sora, buy a 105 group separately (with exactly the ratios I want), and use the sora stuff for my commuter bike, for about 2/3 the price of the z5. Are there any other differences I have missed please?


I thought of doing the same thing. They are the same frame and even the same wheelset. You can use the new 11 speed 105 with the hubs that come with the z7.


----------



## ddwalker

ddwalker said:


> What are the difference between Z3, Z4, and Z5? Do they all have the same frames?


I'm asking because at my LBS, 2014 Z3 and Z4 are on sale. The choices are:
1. 2014 Z3 Ultegra for $2200
2. 2014 Z4 SRAM Rival/Apex for $1550

Other choices for me include 
3. Cervelo R2 105 (2015) for $2200.
4. Scott Solace 20 Ultegra (2014) for $2370.

Any opinions on which one shall I get? I'm more of a weekend rider, going on street roads and mountain roads. So I'm not looking for top speed. Comfort and easy for climbing is more important. By the way, I'm not very familiar with SRAM's double tap shift, but I'm sure I'll get used to it.


----------



## GOTA

I have SRAM Apex on my Salsa Colossal. I was really worried about it coming from Ultegra on my previous bike. Honestly it's been surprisingly good. It offers a very wide range which has been great for climbs. If it were me I would get the Z4


----------



## Z'mer

Mu understanding on the 2013 and later carbon framed (Z3 and lower price models) is they are the same frame, but lower priced models have a different fork. The Z3 and Z4 typically have a full carbon fork, whereas the lower price models have aluminum steer tubes. 
There are also subtle differences in wheels (single butt #14 versus double butted 14/15 spokes) cranksets, and brakes. 

I ride a 2013 Z4, and have upgraded the tires, wheels, crankset, chain, cassette, brakes, stem. 

I would get the lesser expensive model, with at least 105 class shifters, and save the $ for wheel, tire, brake, etc upgrades. 
I am NOT a fan of the FSA cranksets, or Tektro brakes I wish Felt used Shimano versions instead, even if the price was slightly more.


----------



## riccardo123

riccardo123 said:


> To add to ddwalker's question, are the z6 and z7 frames the same? I have been eyeing up a 2015 z5 with 105, but it seems I can buy a 2014 z7 with Sora, buy a 105 group separately (with exactly the ratios I want), and use the sora stuff for my commuter bike, for about 2/3 the price of the z5. Are there any other differences I have missed please?


OK, I have now bitten the bullet. I spent a little more than I planned (don't we all?) but I have ended up with a bike I am really happy with. This is my third attempt at writing this post and attaching pictures, I keep losing before posting, so the pics will (hopefully!) follow separately in a minute...

Start point was a 2014 spec Z6. Tiagra 10 speed groupset (50/34 and 11/32), FSA spindle reducers (which I hate), carbon seat post, carbon fork with alloy steerer tube, Mavic CX22 wheels.

I have swapped out the groupset for Ultegra 6800 (52/36 and 11/32); the spindle reducers for a Praxis Works BB; and the wheels for Prolite Braccianos. Not only do I now have a Z3 beater for a Z5 price (yes, I know I still have an alloy steerer, but I don't think I could even tell the difference), but I have the mid compact chainset with exactly the ratios I want, and the vastly superior Praxis BB... and I have some decent road driveset and wheels to add to my elderly QX65 commuter. I will be making good use of those, my daily commute has just halved in length but hugely increased in gradient!


----------



## riccardo123

*Z6 as purchased*


----------



## riccardo123

*Nasty reducers*


----------



## riccardo123

*I am a Praxis fanboy*


----------



## riccardo123

I have only one more pic, which is the finished bike... it won't load! Is there a limit on uploads or something? Very frustrating...


----------



## riccardo123

*The finished article!*


----------



## jwalther

Looking at this Felt, identified as a 2009 Z10. I can't find anything online about a Z10 frameset with 105 components, only Z100? Any thoughts?


----------



## Superdave3T

jwalther said:


> looking at this felt, identified as a 2009 z10. I can't find anything online about a z10 frameset with 105 components, only z100? Any thoughts?


z70?
-sd


----------



## Porty

Brought my 2013 Z4 with Ultegra 10 spd about 18 months ago, done about 19,000 kms so far. Only replaced a couple of chains, rear cassette, but is getting due for chainrings (FSA crank set) and another chain. Its a great bike, does a bit of everything from all day rides to racing. I'm keeping this frame as long as I can and just keep replacing parts as they wear out.


----------



## jwalther

SuperdaveFelt said:


> z70?
> -sd


Yeah, that's it. Missed the sale. . .


----------



## rochrunner

This article has some details on the 2016 bikes, including the Z series. I'm looking at a Z4 Disc, so was interested in those specs, the main change that I saw being the use of Fulcrum wheels instead of the Mavics. And of course the $300 price increase :-(.

I just hope that, since I really like the 2015 color scheme, they don't change the 2016 colors to something that will make me wish I'd moved up my new-bike schedule by a few months!


----------



## ALScott

rochrunner said:


> This article has some details on the 2016 bikes, including the Z series. I'm looking at a Z4 Disc, so was interested in those specs, the main change that I saw being the use of Fulcrum wheels instead of the Mavics. And of course the $300 price increase :-(.
> 
> I just hope that, since I really like the 2015 color scheme, they don't change the 2016 colors to something that will make me wish I'd moved up my new-bike schedule by a few months!


I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my 2015 Z4 disc at my LBS. There are few 2015's to be had. My LBS checked Felt's inventory and it said zero available so I started calling around the country using Felt's dealer locator. Found one 2015 at a shop in MA - and their price was $100 off $2,499. Asked my dealer to call their Felt rep and he "found" one that wasn't showing in inventory. Dealer said it was probably one they kept back for a possible warranty claim. I set out to get a Roubaix but was able to ride a 2014 Z4 and Roubaix and there just wasn't enough difference in ride to decide for sure but the Felt did feel like a better fit but I am sure the Roubaix could have been made to fit. Then I just poured into the details of components and overall value. I believe the Felt to be the winner there. Little details like a double clamp seatpost, FULL SRAM group, down to the crank, wheels are not super great but not house brand like Specialized. With this much coin on a bike value is very important to me plus I loved the color too and it's not matte either.


----------



## rochrunner

rochrunner said:


> I just hope that, since I really like the 2015 color scheme, they don't change the 2016 colors to something that will make me wish I'd moved up my new-bike schedule by a few months!


I was on my way to a weekend bike tour last Friday and stopped by the Felt dealer on the way. I was very impressed by him and his shop and, although they didn't have a Z4 Disc in stock, I was able to take a ride on another Z-model just to check the general feel of it. Then I asked him if he had any pictures of the 2016s yet and he was able to find them with his dealer access. Major disappointment!

I am not that fussy about the paint scheme on a bike and wouldn't buy one just for that reason, but the one paint scheme that does absolutely nothing for me is this trend toward matte black. So what is the color of the 2016 Z4 Disc? _Matte carbon!_ I could even go for something like a nice gloss black, but I really don't want to ride a bike that looks like it's been painted in primer. There could even be a bit of a safety issue there -- not a good idea to ride a "stealth" bike.

So after spending the weekend on my Synapse, which after all I'm very comfortable on and is set up just the way I like it, when it comes down to it all the Z4 would offer me are the 11 speeds and disc brakes. So the color ends up being a deal breaker for me and I won't be buying a new bike for a while.


----------



## tranzformer

I love matte black. Part of the reason I find Felt's visually appealing. Simple design and looks good. But to each his own. Felt has been putting out some amazing bikes the last several years.


----------



## Superdave3T

rochrunner said:


> I was on my way to a weekend bike tour last Friday and stopped by the Felt dealer on the way. I was very impressed by him and his shop and, although they didn't have a Z4 Disc in stock, I was able to take a ride on another Z-model just to check the general feel of it. Then I asked him if he had any pictures of the 2016s yet and he was able to find them with his dealer access. Major disappointment!
> 
> I am not that fussy about the paint scheme on a bike and wouldn't buy one just for that reason, but the one paint scheme that does absolutely nothing for me is this trend toward matte black. So what is the color of the 2016 Z4 Disc? _Matte carbon!_ I could even go for something like a nice gloss black, but I really don't want to ride a bike that looks like it's been painted in primer. There could even be a bit of a safety issue there -- not a good idea to ride a "stealth" bike.
> 
> So after spending the weekend on my Synapse, which after all I'm very comfortable on and is set up just the way I like it, when it comes down to it all the Z4 would offer me are the 11 speeds and disc brakes. So the color ends up being a deal breaker for me and I won't be buying a new bike for a while.


The Z4 Disc *is* gloss black with masked carbon areas.
Did you check with your dealer about getting a 2015 in Silver?
-SD


----------



## Piranha

Hi Dave , 

On the Z5 2013 hubs 
(10 speed) 
Will they accept 11 speed cogs ?

I'm wanting to replace components to:
Shimano's 11-speed Ultegra 6800 group

If I do have to change out the rear hub(wheel) 

Will the Tiagra shifters and derailleur still work with the 11 speed ? 

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## rochrunner

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The Z4 Disc *is* gloss black with masked carbon areas.
> Did you check with your dealer about getting a 2015 in Silver?
> -SD


Still too much of a"blacked-out" look for me and my timeline eliminates the 2015. Considering what I have in my current bike I was really jumping the gun to consider replacing it at this time. Maybe in a couple of years.


----------



## climber99

Got a 2014 z6. Originally over 8 kg but have upgraded everything except front and back gear derailleurs and headset. Weight is now 6.4 kg w/o pedals

Best upgrades Wheels and crankset


----------



## Superdave3T

Piranha said:


> Hi Dave ,
> 
> On the Z5 2013 hubs
> (10 speed)
> Will they accept 11 speed cogs ?
> 
> I'm wanting to replace components to:
> Shimano's 11
> 
> You'll need new hubs. Derailleurs operate on a different stroke but the FD may be able to work with limit screw and unconventional cable tension set up.


----------



## jgregory

Currently riding a 2016 Z5 with the standard Shimano 105 (11-speed) set-up. Considering changing out the cassette from something along the lines of a IRD 12-36.
Any words of caution o wisdom?
Thanks in advance.


----------

